# Injected Spare Ribs. Bomb!!!



## jzampier (Jul 29, 2012)

Yesterday I cooked some spare ribs on the MES. Did 3-2-1 method. 

Cleaned
Injected with equal part mix of Apple Juice and Cherry Dr. Pepper and a TBSP of my rub. 
Sprayed with butter, liberally coated with my rub. 
Smoked with Peach for the 3hr run at 225*
Placed on a cookie sheet, poured Chef JJ's foil sauce and foiled the pan for 2hrs.
Pulled from foil and put on rack, finished with some apple chips
About 25 min prior to removal I poured the foil juices over top and finished her off. 

These by far were the BEST ribs I have ever had. My rub has just the slightest kick in the back of your tongue but has the slight sweetness on the front. Perfect combo. 

The guests were amazed and asked to never change from that recipe. :). This is what I strive for.:yahoo:

Ribs were fall off the bone with a tiny bit of pull, perfect to me.  Taste was amazing and I feel like I could have done two racks like this and eaten a rack just by myself.  Can't wait till the next installment.


----------



## jzampier (Jul 29, 2012)

Q View












IMG_0378.JPG



__ jzampier
__ Jul 29, 2012





 Pre Foil












IMG_0381.JPG



__ jzampier
__ Jul 29, 2012





 Done












IMG_0384.JPG



__ jzampier
__ Jul 29, 2012





 Little Ring


----------



## startedsmokin (Jul 29, 2012)

What a great compliment you got!  Let's see the evidence if it is available.


----------



## s2k9k (Jul 29, 2012)

Jzampier said:


> Q View


OK It happened and happened it did! Looks Awesome!!!


----------



## jzampier (Jul 29, 2012)

Started the thread from my phone and had to get pics off of it to the lap top to post.  Sorry.  Should be up by now.


----------



## scarbelly (Jul 29, 2012)

Congrats on a successful rib smoke and great compliments


----------

